# What I learned this season



## upintheair (Sep 8, 2009)

A few things I learned this season on long rides:

1. Bring an extra tube and pump.
-First ride of the season I popped my front tire. Had to walk the bike back almost 6 miles.

2. You could never bring too much water.
-well maybe you can. I purchased a camelbak and thought that's all I would need. Should have filled and extra water bottle or two.

3. Bring some kind of first aid.
- fell a dozen times this season. My first ride this season (refer to number 1 on list) had to walk back 6 miles with a bleeding knee.

Anything you learn this season?


----------



## D4ng3r (Jul 26, 2007)

That I am a wuss, and that I bunnyhop incorrectly.


----------



## upintheair (Sep 8, 2009)

haha! So what you going to do about it?


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

1. Building trail is very rewarding.
2. Ride more, work less.
3. Really big tires kick ass.


----------



## ozz (May 30, 2006)

Is this your first season riding? Hard to believe you rode previous seasons and didn't learn any of those things. Not flaming here, I'm just saying those are basics.


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

what I learned this season... I love my new Heckler.


----------



## TonyB. (Jul 27, 2009)

1. Take a MAP
2. Hydrate and eat properly BEFORE a ride
3. NEVER reuse chain pins
4. Keep pedaling!


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

DHing Whistler on an 8 inch DH rig is about the most fun thing you can do on a bike. 
Too bad I live nowhere close to lift accessed mountains nor could I afford a DH bike.


----------



## ssinglesspeed (Apr 17, 2006)

Flatting s*cks. Especially when you do it twice in one race, and have to air up your tire 4 times.

Taking a drink from your water bottle and running off the trail and over cactus a 1/2 mile before the end of a race makes you very thankful you didn't flat.

I'm just as fast on a SS most of the time(but not all the time, sometimes I'm faster).

It's fun to finish with a shorter ride time than your son.

Racing is fun.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

*car verses bike*

the car always wins its no fair :sad:


----------



## Norris_Hanna (Apr 7, 2009)

1. The only thing worse than going OTB, is going OTB twice. 

2. 29" wheels are better than 26" wheels.

3. Gears are overrated, you only need one.

4. Logs are dangerous, especially when wet.

5. You don't need half of the crap everyone tells you that you need if your a) in shape b) know how to ride.


----------



## medieval (Oct 7, 2007)

-Don't forget your food on an all-day ride. If you do, don't turn down any food offered to you.

-Shin guards can be a good thing, especially when you have very sharp pins on your flat pedals.

-When you have your suspension dialed in, don't mess with it before riding someplace new.

-Never skip a chance to ride someplace new.

-Single speed is fun. 29" wheels make it more fun.


----------



## upintheair (Sep 8, 2009)

ozz said:


> Is this your first season riding? Hard to believe you rode previous seasons and didn't learn any of those things. Not flaming here, I'm just saying those are basics.


Its the first summer I actually could say mountain biking was a hobby. I usually don't have time to go on more than 2 or 3 rides per summer. And surprisingly the first time a tire popped on me.


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

@medieval's avatar...."my spoon is too big".....

flatting sucks, but you and your friend flatting at the same time on the same obstacle sucks worse.....

having to buy tubes off of someone at the trail head because you forgot to bring spares also sucks

buying DH tires and double thick DH tubes will solve most of your flatting problem (its worked so far)

buying DH tubes and tires slows you down on the uphills...a lot....

the extra weight of DH tubes and tires tires you out quicker, causing you to bring a camelback so you can keep hydrated

wearing a camelbak slows you down even more >_>......

learning that you really dont care about any of this because you can still get out and ride and your bike looks sick with oversized tires resembling those from a MX bike......


----------



## bmxeryo (Sep 9, 2009)

upintheair said:


> 3. Bring some kind of first aid.
> - fell a dozen times this season. My first ride this season (refer to number 1 on list) had to walk back 6 miles with a bleeding knee.
> 
> Anything you learn this season?


I just brought this up in my last post on crashes... My wife bought me a whole kit of Brave Soldier products this summer. They have first aid "Crash Paks" that I carry with me now on every ride. I've had to walk my bike back with a bleeding knee, elbow, etc many times, and that is not fun. They also have a First Defense spray and Ointment that I've been using heal all my scrapes.

Two important things I learned this summer:
1. Wear a helmet every time. No matter how easy you think the trail is.
2. Wear sunscreen! Even if its cloudy!


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

Falling backwards of the bike really hurts your back and neck. Really hurts your neck. 
I went to climb on a bench and my body flip backwards faster than I could say wow. the landing cause a local eathquake. Lol.
I'm still having a sore neck.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

What I learned this season?

1. 29" is so for real, and so is the Karate Monkey.
2. Riding with the right crew beats riding alone.
3. Trimmed zip ties on the frame and fork almost eliminate the need for a truing stand...I learned that right here on MTBR. You guys are swell.
4. Why the fcuk did I wait so long to get shin guards!!!
5. I love being on my mtb...even more than I did last year, or the year before, or the year before that, etc...


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

1. A long, hard ride in the worst of summer's heat might cause kidney failure (my friend spent two weeks in intensive care).
2. I have a long way to go before settling on the perfect platform. Rigid and SS- mostly sure. Wheelsize? Full 650b or with a 26" rear...?
3. When the rainy season comes, I suck a lot more. Yay for wet logs, rocks and mud and me not clearing any of them.
4. Clipless means I fall awkwardly off the trail at least once a ride.
5. I need a waterproof pack to take along my dSLR because I regret every time I leave it home.


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

1. Strong base fitness is key to a fun and successful season.
2. Learning the "manual" helps make technical trails more fun and keeps it flowing.
3. IGH's are the real deal, along with 29" wheels.


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

On those long climbs, keep your head down.
If you keep staring at the top of the hill, you will never make it.
If you do make it, it seems like it takes forever.


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

upintheair said:


> A few things I learned this season on long rides:


Temperatures are dropping - Wind is building up - It's raining ...
Season's just started!!

*1. 24H races*: Bring more socks than you think youre gonna need. If You ride tubeless bring 2 tubes with you on the laps.
*2. High-end quality frames*: They break just as well. High-end quality manufacturers has high-end quality customer service
*3. Karma*: "Sacrifice" a riding day to teach beginners the basic's of riding end trail etiquette

 Kasper


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

upintheair said:


> 3. Bring some kind of first aid.
> - fell a dozen times this season. My first ride this season (refer to number 1 on list) had to walk back 6 miles with a bleeding knee.


Your supposed to keep riding. Jokes
Must have been pretty nasty then?


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

1. If you want to race mountain bikes you have to train for it.

2. Mountain bike _racing_ is not for me.

3. *checks schedule for the next race*


----------



## balleis (Nov 2, 2008)

When you are having a bad day let it go. Better to ride tomorrow then get hurt and be out for a few weeks.


----------



## Jaydude (Apr 1, 2006)

1. Owning more than one bike is fun
2. Never turn down water offered on the trail. 
3. Building and riding a pumptrack is really cool


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Feb 14, 2008)

jeffw-13 said:


> 1. If you want to race mountain bikes you have to train for it.
> 
> 2. Mountain bike _racing_ is not for me.
> 
> 3. *checks schedule for the next race*


hahaha +1
signed up for my first endurance race earlier this year. Trained for it for weeks. The whole time i was thinking when I was riding out in the middle of the forrest and getting passed up like a fat kid with no legs "what the hell was i thinking"! I signed up for a 65+ mile endurace race and had to DNF for the 35 miler. I wasn't looking to place orginally but to finish that damn thing.. Figure i wasn't going to meet the cut off times so i opt for the 35 mile option. Took a beating but learned a lot.

1) never carry a camelbak heavier than your bike! 
2) when you think you have trained (riding 30+ miles a day on road bike) train some more, wouldn't hurt looking up training advice on the webz.
3) get enough sleep before the race and plenty of fluids and carbs, but don't go to an all you can eat buffet or eat spicy thai food the night before the event.
4) did i mention don't wear a camelbak heavier than your bike, and train well in advance before the event.
5) if you can, I highly recommend pre-ride the course so you know what to expect and make any adjustments on your bike or yourself prior to the race. 
6) don't wear a camelbak heavier than your bike! 
7) just sign up for a race and have fun with it. There may be a lot of other things you may learn or not. but it will make you push harder on your regular rides knowing that this ride is nothing compared to the death march you endured a few weeks ago when you decided to wear a camelbak heavier than your bike. It may be your thing or not, but I warn you it can be addicting. I plan on doing another event early next year but this time I'm not going to sign up for something beyond my means. I will train harder prior to the event, make some adjustments to my bike. (potential wheel upgrades and saddle changes) learn to use a smaller camelbak or even just water bottles. This time I will pre-ride the race course. Anyways I look forward to learning more and more on my bike. When I think I have learned it all there will always be someone out there with a pleothora of knowledge and skills that I don't have.

Have fun, enjoy life and ride bikes :thumbsup:

jeff


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

1. Exploring new trails weekly is a lot of fun!
2. A hardtail can really throw you when you are used to a FS


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

*The most important thing that I learned..*

(and it's quite selfish actually)...giving back to the sport and/or the atmosphere of MTB: BWO trail building, developing good relationships, and sharing can cure just about anything that ale's you:thumbsup:
*
Edit: ...and so does a nice shot of whiskey *


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Don't surf in storms with names....*

You know, like Hurricane Bill or Tropical Storm Danny or whatever. I learned this after auguring into a sandbar and breaking three ribs, puncturing a lung, dislocating a clavicle and almost tearing off my right ear.

Any doubts I may have had were erased by four days in the hospital and three surgeries to put things back together.

If I am still not convinced, I have six months of no biking, skiing or surfing to think about the error of my way.

It really does suck to get old at times but, since it didn't kill me (came damned close), I have a Hell of a story to tell.
:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Feb 14, 2008)

Rev Bubba said:


> You know, like Hurricane Bill or Tropical Storm Danny or whatever. I learned this after auguring into a sandbar and breaking three ribs, puncturing a lung, dislocating a clavicle and almost tearing off my right ear.
> 
> Any doubts I may have had were erased by four days in the hospital and three surgeries to put things back together.
> 
> ...


whoa yeah that could of been a lot worse... hope you heal fast dood! man I miss the beaches.


----------



## upintheair (Sep 8, 2009)

Joel. said:


> Your supposed to keep riding. Jokes
> Must have been pretty nasty then?


Well... I would have but I ended up with a flat after the fall. It wasn't too bad... I should have taken a picture... I always forget to take a picture of fresh scars. Those are great to post.

bmxeryo, thanks for the info. I have not heard of Brave Soldier before. Those Crash Paks are exactly what I need to have on me when I go riding.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

I learned that there are a lot of riders who have been riding a long time that have never heard of mtbr.

People would hook up with our group that could ride pretty strong and I would tell them to get in the regional forum to hook up with another ride and they had no idea what I was talking about.

Pretty much all of the people I ride with I met through mtbr (or dcfixed).

weird.


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

bmxeryo said:


> I just brought this up in my last post on crashes... My wife bought me a whole kit of Brave Soldier products this summer. They have first aid "Crash Paks" that I carry with me now on every ride. I've had to walk my bike back with a bleeding knee, elbow, etc many times, and that is not fun. They also have a First Defense spray and Ointment that I've been using heal all my scrapes.


Cool, I was wondering if Brave Soldier was still around. I could of used their first defense spray this year.


----------



## bmxeryo (Sep 9, 2009)

BetterRide said:


> Cool, I was wondering if Brave Soldier was still around. I could of used their first defense spray this year.


You should follow Brave Soldier on Twitter. They're giving away Crash Paks.


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

bmxeryo said:


> You should follow Brave Soldier on Twitter. They're giving away Crash Paks.


Sweet, thanks for the tip!


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

i too learned that i was trying to bunnyhop wrong, cuz of course im too cool to watch a tutorial right? anyway i kinda figured i was doing it wrong when i hurt my wrist really bad pulling up on the handles, and it stayed hurt for a long time too cuz i kept riding and never let it heal, because that would mean i would have to stop riding to do so.

lesson learned: bunnyhop the right way next time


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Trying new bikes and bike styles is fun. I had a ton of fun riding a rigid single speed all summer.
Seeing new places and trying new hobbies is fun. I went off-roading on the Rubicon (and rode a good chunk of it on my rigid SS), and took my first two backpacking trips - Shower's Lake and Lyon's Lake.
Meeting new people is fun. I did more group rides this summer than I have before and met some awesome new people.
Getting your friends in to riding is a lot of fun. A guy I've known for years wanted to start riding. I helped him get a bike and some gear, then started showing him the trails. He was in decent shape, so he's riding really well and getting better every week. He's also getting another of his friends in to it, and they both love the sport.

Kick ass summer, it was.


----------



## jscusmcvet (Sep 7, 2009)

jeffw-13 said:


> 1. If you want to race mountain bikes you have to train for it.
> 
> 2. Mountain bike _racing_ is not for me.
> 
> 3. *checks schedule for the next race*


Yeah... me too...

1. I am slow.
2. Not really learned new, but confirmed that crashing hurts 
3. While slow, I *can* clear most obstacles
4. I am not a racer, but a rider who occasionally gets his butt whupped racing...

John


----------



## mrgto (Sep 28, 2008)

Always stop and move debris like big branches that have fallen in the trail. I always just mashed over them thinking of it like a obstacle, until my brother did that this year and got his rear derailleur ripped off.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*The Goldie Locks Rule re: Jumping Doubles*

Hey Folks,

After mastering the skills required to ensure that you don't come up short on doubles there is another set of skills required to ensure you don't over jump said doubles!:eekster: Also either mistake can lead to a hospital stay!! Who wouda thunk it!!!

Have fun, be safe, land on transitions!!!!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

never listen to a friend that says "lets ride in a complete downpour just for the experience"


----------



## clintrosser (Apr 14, 2009)

1. 29ers are awesome.
2. Doing volunteer trail work is incredibly rewarding. 
3. I also bunny-hop wrong. 
4. I'll never get over my irrational fear of snakes, and the snakes know it. They are everywhere I ride.


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

Being slow has its advantages. The guys at the front of the group usually find the bees first.

Riding 8 hours a week doesn't necessarily mean you will lose weight over the summer.

Lighter wheels are better that heavy wheels. I realized this about 5 minutes into my first ride with my BWW wheelset.

If you finish almost last in an endurance race, all the beer will be gone. (This has happened to me twice)

If you pre-register for any event, it will rain.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

mikeridesabike said:


> Being slow has its advantages. The guys at the front of the group usually find the bees first.


HAHA I always say the early bird clears out all the spider webs.


----------



## JayTee (May 10, 2009)

Mountain biking really hungover sucks....just stay in bed and ride next time.


----------



## mtmtbkr (Jul 16, 2008)

1. Losing a Dog Sucks
2. Divorce Sucks
3. Riding Helps


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

1. Mountain biking is simply incredible.
2. I think I bought a bike thats too big.
3. Fitness and skill will improve with each mile I ride but on some days, I simply suck and seem to be getting worse:???:
4. This seems to be very expensive.
5. Hydration packs are the next best thing to sliced bread.
6. I'm no longer homesick for NYC as I wouldn't be able to ride everyday if I still lived there.
7. Energy bars, which I never ate before mtb'ing, gives me gas.
8. you cannot avoid every pile of horse sh!t when your riding a bike on a trail.
9. Not everybody washes their gloves. When you meet strangers on the trail and shake their hand, your gloves may or may not emit a foul odor every time you scratch your nose or face.
10. love the silence for that moment you have air.
11. whenever I ride with someone I meet on the trail, more often than not, I am humbled. Or simply put, I suck. On the positive side, following a more experienced rider gives me courage to ride through sections I would never have rode before. Broke through several fears that way.
12. Never thought I'd 'want' to get up at the crack of dawn to go ride a bicycle, let alone actually do it.
13. Night riding alone is spooky at times yet pretty exciting.
14. Never thought I'd install a hitch on my car.
15. Switching from a light 2.1 XC racing tire to a very knobby 2.35 will make your bike feel like a tank.
16. This is definitely expensive.
17. Digging out my 24 year old BMX and jumping with it after riding a FS for 5 months is not wise.
18. The bunnyhop that I've been doing for the last 30 years is not a bunnyhop but some sort of horizontal hop.
19. Never lean your calf on the brake rotor after a long downhill.
20. Emily Batty is now my favorite athlete:ihih: 
21. I'm so glad I decided to give this a try:thumbsup:


----------



## citizenlee (Oct 5, 2009)

1. An 8" travel Demo 8 is not the bike for me or my local trails.

2. A SX Trail on the other hand.... :thumbsup:


----------



## sru (Sep 26, 2005)

1.) take any free time you have to ride, the riding season will pass you by quicker than you think.

2.) I can bunnyhop higher than I thought.

3.) Wheelies are fun.

4.) When your bike is dialed in, don't touch anything!


----------



## mtbike52 (Feb 11, 2008)

JUST GO FOR IT ! It wont hurt (much).


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

what did i learn this year?

-though i'm still learning, i'm not a complete sissy.
-that i can actually bunnyhop (though, i'm not sure i'm doing it right, someone have a video link they can PM me?)
-MTB is a fantastic way to get the adrenaline rush when its not snowboarding season
-this is an expensive hobby
-I prefer to let gravity do most of the work


----------



## Hangingchads (Jun 30, 2009)

Trail building sucks but trail building on a steep hill sucks more and transporting the wood to build ladder bridges out to the remote location on a hill by your self sucks even more than that.


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

1. Never take your eyes off your bike, even if it's for just a minute or two and you're some place bike friendly like sea otter

2. Riding at whistler with your new wedding ring on hurts after two runs. (just got married, honeymoon in whistler).

3. Jump lips are never as big as you think they are when you first build them, no matter what your sore arms say.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

I forgot to mention this one. I will never again wonder how fast I'm going and look down at the speedo when I'm zooming down hill on a singletrack:yikes: 

By far one of the stupidest thing I did a few months ago:madman:


----------



## jeffwilsonn (Nov 19, 2008)

Ive learned more that has nothing to do with bikes at all.....


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

1. Multi-day point to point rides are wicked fun.
2.The season (it being 3 or 12 months long) is always too short to realize all your biking plans.
3. There's always next time.
4.No matter what your skill level is, if you're enjoy riding, you're doing it right.

Marko


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

1. Hardtails are fun. Just lower that saddle way down. )
2. This is hard work, but I may be able to turn the city into my playground. This should make up for the absence of mountains around here.
3. Comfortable MTB shorts that are crashworthy in the forest, still don't cut it against asphalt. Mine are all stitches now.
4. Unexpectedly landing from bunnyhop to manual is scary.
5. Dishless rear wheels are powerful positive good, and my future builds will have them too.
6. I'm thoroughly confused as to what type of FS bike I want next. So I'll abstain for a while. )


----------



## 29buzz (Nov 5, 2004)

Honey Stinger chews are awesome!
My mind likes to ride rigid-but my body wants a FS!
I NEED to ride-not just want to...


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

1. my pedals hurt really bad!
2. getting back in shape hurts alot but its worth all the pain.
3.buying a new mtb aint cheap but is well worth it 
4. you can never bring to much water ever!
5. no matter what u do sh!t breaks.
6. padded shorts are the best thing ever!


----------



## jammo (Oct 20, 2009)

Any crash you can walk away from...


----------



## upintheair (Sep 8, 2009)

I just found this quiz by a brand called Brave Soldier.

http://www.peer2.com/programs/view/cDeZab

It tells you what products would work best for you. Kinda cool. Does any one use the stuff they are plugging?


----------



## ErickKTM (Jul 29, 2004)

Racing MTB is fun and will take your riding to the next level. You will also meet alot of cool other people with your same love of riding bikes.

Training for MTB races by yourself when its real hot or cold sometimes seems like work.


----------



## robicycle (Nov 5, 2007)

1. finally moved to B.C. and found that I spent more time riding and had more fun in Utah and Colorado
2. economy is in bad shape even in Canada
3. MTB racing is great


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

1. Girls can hang with the boys 
2. My mojo beats the hell out of my old teocali
3. The dog is a better riding partner than most people I have met
4. ice in the camelback is a good idea
5. Moose can run/chase faster than you can ride.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

I learnt that filling my camelback with beer the night before a ride leaves a very weak, nasty beer resembling taste in the camelback.For months.


----------



## pureslop (Jul 28, 2008)

I learned that trials is fun. So much so that I now have a dedicated trials bike (single speed, no seat tube, and hydro rear rim brake). Every time I walk past it in the garage, I can't resist getting on and trying some move I have been working on. I will never be as good as even an intermediate trials rider, but my technical mountain biking has improved so much that I don't walk gnar sections that I used to.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

pureslop, I hear you very well.

I have not, however, gone so far as to build a dedicated trials bike - yet. Instead, I built a custom Ti contraption with 6 gears and a somewhat high BB. It resembles one of those bikes they ride in the Dirty Tricks and Cunning Stunts video. Still commute worthy, too (walking in the city gets me literally mad).

I do plan to build a proper mod sometime. Over here, I've got some nice rocks and plenty of urban obstacles close enough to ride a mod up there. )


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

1. Animals will _always_ crap only where the trail narrows, and there is no way around.

Edit: Actually, this should be number one but:

2. I started mountain biking since I stopped doing trails when I was about 16 (21 now), and realised that I love it just as much as when I started, also
3. Riding up hills CAN be fun. GASP


----------



## Dag Nabbit (May 27, 2009)

If you replace your seven year old chain because you've taken out the last possible link for all gears to work you should also replace your seven year old cassette. Riding will be hopeless otherwise, so save yourself the trouble! 

Night riding is frocking awesome! 

Parking in a residential neighborhood to ride nearby trails is not always a good idea. Residents can get pretty cranky. 

MTBR is has plenty of chances to get in on a group ride. Too bad I joined in the SUMMER in the DESERT. Luckily riding season is upon us now. Too bad I'm two months from being back in the states. 

Using your seven year old AM rig to follow DHers down the mountain is a dangerous proposition for yourself and your bike. Makes you ride beyond your skills and machinery!

I like riding more and more every year. :thumbsup:


----------



## KaKah! (Oct 11, 2005)

1. If you don't want to ride, then don't.
2. You'll ride more and have more fun on each ride if you follow #1.
3. A well set up 6" sub 30 lb bike is incredible.
4. I will suffer for the first parts of an epic, but will kill it in the 3-6 hour mark.
5. Telescoping posts and Excavator tires are two things I really like.
6. A nice long manual on a trail will put a stupid grin on my face for hours.
7. Bikes before *****, still. 
8. I need to ride more new trails.
9. I still prefer riding alone, and I still want a dog to roll with.


----------



## bmxeryo (Sep 9, 2009)

upintheair said:


> I just found this quiz by a brand called Brave Soldier.
> 
> http://www.peer2.com/programs/view/cDeZab
> 
> It tells you what products would work best for you. Kinda cool. Does any one use the stuff they are plugging?


Hey this quiz is cool thanks for putting up! Very helpful.


----------



## macbirddog (Oct 18, 2008)

1. Going clipless was a good decision.

2. You won't lose weight if you ride a lot (10 hours a week single track) if you continue to eat too much food.

3. I am an intermediate rider and can't get any better.

4. Want to try a 29er but haven't

5. There are a LOT of riders who are better than me!


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

^^ there are also a LOT of riders who aren't as good as you.  you could say thatfor just about anyone...


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

macbirddog said:


> 3. I am an intermediate rider and can't get any better.


No you can. 
Trials.
It takes devilish persistence, but it works.


----------



## lowendrick (Sep 2, 2008)

Consistency is key. I was a much better rider and in better shape last year when it didn't rain so much here in the Northeast.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yeah but...*

Quote:
Originally Posted by mikeridesabike
Being slow has its advantages. The guys at the front of the group usually find the bees first.

HAHA I always say the early bird clears out all the spider webs.



jeffw-13 said:


> HAHA I always say the early bird clears out all the spider webs.


The slow rider gets the skunk. I'll take the spiders and the bees.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The second guy in line usually gets the bees or wasps that have been stirred up by the first rider going by.


----------



## tiffanyinanthem (Dec 17, 2007)

what I've learned this year

1. Learned what getting chicked means. 

2. Momentum is my friend.

3. Losing weight costs nothing and the payoff is great. 

4. It's not a good feeling when you almost cause someone to crash. Mtn bike bars are much wider than road bike bars. I have learned to always pass with caution now. 

Tiffany


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

macbirddog said:


> 3. I am an intermediate rider and can't get any better.


Wow, I hope you are kidding. Any one can improve if they learn the correct techniques (most of which you will never find out on your own, mountain biking like most sports is not intuitive so just riding everyday does little to teach you how to do it correctly).

As a snowboard coach I learned that to win at the world cup level and for even a recreational rider to improve the rider must master the fundamentals of the sport to continue to improve. In the last 11 years as a mountain bike coach I have seen this theory proved over and over again as riders I coach can ride sections of trail (with ease and finesse, not brute force) that riders with 10-15 years more experience (but no core skills background) can not.

What this means is, athletic ability can only take an athlete so far and if an athlete doesn't have the basics wired they will stop progressing well before they reach their potential. In ski and snowboard racing the competencies (drills that show whether you have a specific skill mastered or not) are so important that the US SKI and Snowboard development team chooses their athletes purely on their mastery of the competencies, not their racing results. I know many athletes who can ski, snowboard and/or mountain bike and get down the mountain quickly but, they have bad habits and are surviving on athletic ability and daring.

Dan Millman (World Champion Gymnast, coach and author of "The Inner athlete", Body Mind Mastery" and The "Peaceful Warrior Series") states, "Athletes' problems with learning or improving their skills are tied to weak fundamentals. To raise athletes' potential you need to rebuild their foundation for success". With this in mind I work on what I consider to be the key fundamental, "core skills" of mountain bike riding. They may be core skills but they are not intuitive so unless someone taught them to you it is unlikely that you would know and understand them, which is why pro racers as well as advanced beginners take Betterride Camps. In 17 years of coaching I have learned how to get you to understand these techniques in a fun and structured class.

To make a long story short I helped advanced beginner riders to top World Cup pros like Mich Ropelato improve and if you would like to improve I can help you too.

Create your best ride yet,

Gene


----------



## Nithius (Feb 28, 2009)

1. Just because the pro's can do it doesnt mean I can. 
2. Fracturing/Dislocating the shoulder *hurts*.


----------



## shelbster15 (Nov 5, 2008)

1. MRE's are awesome on long rides

2. CO2 is gods gift to mountain bikers

3. Sometimes 3 cCO2 cartridges wont'e be enough.....always carry a pump.

4. $13 bike tires ride like....$13 bike tires.


----------



## silves1171 (Mar 3, 2009)

1. A road bike has helped my mountain biking 10-fold...
2. Cycling (road/mountain) can be very expensive!
3. When starting a ride always think of the great adrenaline rush towards the end of a ride! Specially the early morning rides... 
4. Cycling is time consuming! Great time-managing skills are as important as biking skills to get more riding in...


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

shelbster15 said:


> 4. $13 bike tires ride like....$13 bike tires.


We have a winner! Best quote of the whole thread. Thanks for the smiles.


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

1. I can ride and still be there for my family.
2. A good set of tires proved to be my best upgrade (Kenda Excavators).
3. At night, Deer won't get out of my way (even if I yell at them).
4. Even as a grown man, I can still get spooked in the forest after midnight.
5. Always carry a spare tube. Not just a pump.
6. Invest in quality sunglasses.
7. Ibuprofen really works!!
8. Padded cycling shorts gets me 1 more hour of riding.
9. Less time looking at porn = more time riding.


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

*Learning Is Earning*

1. Riding with a helmet clogs my brain. No helmet, clear head (or as clear as MY head could be which isn't very, relative to others, but then what do I care about others, they certainly don't care about me and others don't much seem to care about others either)

2. Drink water BEFORE I ride, not during.

3. Skills training at the lowest possible speed standing up, circles, figure eights, wheelies, hops, over the roughest obstacles and terrain.

4. Make your own porn


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

1. im not very good.


----------



## lumber825 (Sep 4, 2009)

I wish I had taken up this sport 25 years ago.
Half the people who pass me on the trail were not even born 25 years ago.


----------



## GoNotShow (Aug 1, 2009)

When riding a trail you've never ridden before, on a bike you've never ridden before, and you approach a gnarly section that you're gut says you have a 50/50 shot of clearing w/o crashing, better to play it safe... a.k.a. "Discretion is the better part of valor."


----------



## rangerbait (Jul 15, 2007)

upintheair said:


> Anything you learn this season?


That I can keep pedaling for at least 5 hours after I feel like I can't make another revolution.


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Going OTB sucks
Going OTB and landing chest first sucks
Doing number 2 in april sucks even worse
Riding all summer while nursing the 3 cracked ribs sucks.
Skinnys (32c cross) on my 29er is awesome!!


----------



## johnbryanpeters (Feb 20, 2005)

Building a mile of trail single-handed takes some time.
Fort Rock is worth riding.
Broken bones still take two months to heal.
Everyone who owns a Heckler has problems with the swing arm pivot disassembling itself.
Air forks are as easy to rebuild as coil and oil.


----------



## Last Child (Jun 28, 2006)

WTF-IDK said:


> what I learned this season... I love my new Heckler.


Ditto!


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

So- Johnny Bravo are you saying my camelbak should never weigh more than my bike?

like how you kept sticking that in there...


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

upintheair said:


> Its the first summer I actually could say mountain biking was a hobby. I usually don't have time to go on more than 2 or 3 rides per summer. And surprisingly the first time a tire popped on me.


don't sweat it, i don't know how to bunny hop and it's my second year. i average about 7 rides a summer and all of them are shorter rides. i keep watching bunny hop videos and try it on the trail and in the street but it's not happening. must be my technique or maybe my gut that is getting in the way. honestly i couldn't care less. whenever i get it i get it.


----------



## BDT (Jul 29, 2009)

1. There is a 30min window where beer tastes best after a ride.
2. Trail building is fun and a great way to meet folks / get invited to group rides.
3. Tubeless tyres can explode and send stan's all over your face.
4. Training on a road bike can also be fun.
5. These forums are a great source of info.


----------



## capsaicinoid (Jul 7, 2008)

1. I love my 29er, but find myself riding my RM Slayer more and more.
2. It almost always works out when I just hammer and go for it. I'm much better than I think I am.
3. My friends don't understand. They never will until they get a bike and learn to ride it. I'm learning to just STFU and GTFO. They're tired of hearing about my epic rides anymore.
4. Take advantage of the trails you suspect will be closed, because they probably will be. I lost an old friend to a barbed-wire fence and huge pile of cut down trees.
5. Tubeless is a must in Texas.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I learned many things this year: 
I love the:
PIke 454 coil utrn fork better than fox or Marz. Love the DHX 5.0 except for the weight
8" XTR rotors
2.5" front tires
XT cranks
Turner 5 spot, test rode it. Sick! 
learned the proper way to:
pedal wheely, bunny hop etc
drop in
brake downhill
start up hill
almost learned to dj, Heh! I'll be back!
cross rock gardens w/o pedaling!
equipment:
love the ff helmet over the plastic
should pads and shin/knee gaurds work!
always fill up the camelbak to 100 oz.water

Sullivan Canyon!


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

that I love riding more than I ever liked racing
that getting back on flats full time has been the most enjoyable upgrade
that running my DJer (w/no front brake or suspension) too fast over a 6ft high skinny is 
BAD for me 
that I really need to experience Downieville or a Megavalanche

and that the older I get the better I was


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

*I started with 3 and ended with 8*

1. its much easier to get tire off if you pinch the bead to the middle of the rim(actually read the box after doing it wrong for months)
2. hand soap makes a great lube for when bead will not lock on to rim and makes your wheel smell like apples!!
3 repairing flats is much faster now that i learned 1 and 2
4. Learned that I did not like racing after 1st race
5. raced 2 more times and now love it
6. SS is awesome going to convert my ht this winter(cross bike and commuter are SS)
7. Need to save money for a pugsley then the season will never end.
8. I like riding my bike more than driving my car


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

- I "have" to upgrade my bike, and although the wife allows it, she'll never understand why. Even if I explain why this part does that, she'll roll her eyes and walk away.

- I still think anodized bits on the bike are totally sweet.

- I understand now the importance of gloves. I never wore them before until a heavy rainstorm mid-way through a ride. My buddy had an extra pair in his camelback, and my hands never slipped once after putting them on.

- I've witnessed both sides of trail-side courteousness. And I’ve seen bad karma happen twice to people who deserved it on the trail. Always be that “nice guy” you met while riding.

-I’ll never buy a minor “mod” again first. A great, lightweight wheelset will always be the first thing I upgrade.

-I need to bring my camera more often.


----------



## bmwjnky (Mar 5, 2009)

balleis said:


> When you are having a bad day let it go. Better to ride tomorrow then get hurt and be out for a few weeks.


+1 I got a bad headache half way through a ride over the summer and took the road back to the car because I knew if I tried to ride the trail back to the car I wasn't going to make it back in one piece.

As far as things learned this season, I learned that just because the shoe fits at the bike shop doesn't mean it will still be comfortable 2 hours into a ride.

Get fitted for a seat, this made the biggest difference in how long I could comfortably ride.

Don't ride your friends really nice full suspension XC bike unless you have money to buy one for yourself when you are done borrowing it. I'm currently saving for a nice FS frame to put all my parts on.


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

1. carry extra chain ring bolts!
2. if you don't find what your looking for right away(destination) keep goin make it an adventure.
3. if your standing at point A and point B is at a lower elevation then "its all down hill from here", even if between two said points there is an ungodly amount of climbing. 
4. i also learned that getting lost is just an excuse to ride longer!


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

i learned one thing.

if you cant hike it, dont bike it.

i found that out the hard way on a technical dh trail....


----------



## d-town-3- (Mar 11, 2007)

that my endurance sucks and need to start from scratch...base building baby, logging those miles this winter


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

One more thing from me:

Spiked tires suck on polished granite.

I may even be tempted to de-spike one of these (center tread at least) and run it on the front. At least the compound they're made of will not stiffen up from the cold.


----------



## mwayne5 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, since I started riding at the beginning of the year pretty much everything I've done so far I've learned this season, like:

1) When you're drunk with your roommate/riding buddy and he suggests riding from the floor, to the coffee table, to the dinner table and off is a good idea, don't listen to him, you'll get a scar from your pedals up your shin. Made it to the dinner table lol.

2) Clipless pedals aren't good for DJ. Hate finding cool dirt jumps when riding XC lol.

3) If you see another rider that's in need of assistance, assist him to your best ability. Especially if he denies you his multitool when you need it and you later pass him while he's using it, and then fixing his bike for him  .

4) Collegiate racing is an awesome way to meet new riders your age and to improve your abilities. 

5) Groceries become unnecessary when you're looking at buying a new bike part.

6) This can be an expensive hobby, but the personal rewards you can get far outweigh that fact.

7) Kicking *** in a downhill race on a HT is very rewarding and a good confidence boost.

8) Logs can be scary at first.

9) What exactly a "chainring tattoo" was. I have a nice one  .

10) Realizing that mountain biking is something I'll do as long as I live.


----------



## komekomegaijin (Nov 9, 2008)

Couple of things I learned...

After years of riding 3 or 4 different bikes I finally found that there is such a thing as perfect handling and that you don't realise your old bikes aren't that good until you've found it!

Building your own wheels is a very fulfilling experience - especially when they're holding up well!


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

I learned to check the rubber cement in my tire patch kit occasionally because it will dry up over time. I had a flat and went to patch my tire but the cement was dried up. My friend said 
"no problem, just use mine". His was dried up too.


----------



## MegaMustang (Sep 12, 2009)

I've read the whole list and want to re-emphasize a few points and take a different twist on some others:

1. I should have taken up this sport 25+ years ago (44 now)... I would have literally saved a half million dollars or more that I spent on drag racing.
2. Sure, some crazy high-end parts are expensive, BUT... MTB'ing is not nearly as expensive as many of the other pursuits folks have, e.g. boats, race cars, even golf!
3. However, MTB'ing is just as addictive and all-consuming as those pursuits mentioned above.
4. My move to clipless pedals was a smart move.
5. Taking my 13-yo daughter along for a ride does NOT mean that I won't get in the training I want to get out of a ride.
6. Never drink the very last shot of water from the bottle; it's comforting to know that there's some left should I need it.
7. MTBR forums are informative, entertaining, and way better for me than TV!


----------



## BikenBeer (May 31, 2008)

1. Summer in Gunnison is great, CB isn't bad either.
2. No matter how good of shape you think your in there is always someone in better shape.
3. OTB on slickrock sucks.
4. Beer tastes better after a long ride.


----------



## toxicity_27 (Nov 14, 2009)

1. Going OTB sucks.
2. Going OTB twice in about 30 seconds sucks more.
3. Lowering tire pressure definitely helps traction.
4. Just running over stuff doesn't work as well as hoped.
5. I really need to learn to bunny hop.
6. I need grippier pedals.
7. I need grippier shoes.
8. Bike computers don't like falls.
9. Laughing off a fall helps.
10. When it's 34* out dress warmer than you think you should.

That's all I got for now.


----------



## dormilon (Dec 28, 2007)

Race can be interest.
I need to train more and study less.
It's a new world for me just going down: climb because then you can ride down.
I don't need more than 140 mm.
My lefty is Ok for trail bike.
I love my rush but I don't like exclusiveness.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

mtmtbkr said:


> 1. Losing a Dog Sucks
> 2. Divorce Sucks
> 3. Riding Helps


unfortunately it sounds like we had the same summer! :???:

I learned:

Single speed is awesome
Working at a bike shop part time is fun....working too much and not being able to ride sucks.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Running a small team*

is much nicer than a large one.


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

This was my first year of FR/DH.

I started in Feb 09 on Kona CoilAir. Other bike is 29er rigid SS, so my basic skills were more than decent (climbing, pedaling, switchbacks, etc), going down hill was sketchy and seemed overwhelming at first. I thought I was going fast.

May 09, first time on a different trail other than South Mountain (Phx,AZ); welcome to Globe. Sixshooter trail is about 35+ min and drops about 5000' in 6 miles. Whoa, now I know what speed is, my brakes were burning.

June 09, first lift assisted adventure. Easily the coolest thing I have and will ever do. Going even faster than before but technical DH is not as bad as I imagined (nearly vertical rock gardens). I drove 2 and a half hours to Sunrise almost every weekend that the lifts were open to bikes. My friends/lbs employees that sold me the CoilAir are saying that I have outgrown the bike; what the heck does that mean? 

Oct 09, lbs discovered crack on frame. Everything on that bike died except the Fox RP2, hubs, cassette, and thru axle. Everything was replaced with the strongest, cheapest part available (thank you Cactus rental fleet!!). 

Nov 09, warranty replacement upgrade to 08 Stinky deluxe for free!!! Now I have an extra 2 inches of travel in the front and a legit 7-in in the back. The South Mountain trails that would kick my butt are now just a slight bump in the "road".

What I learned:

-Ride with faster riders and you will quit or get faster.
-Confidence is key.
-Stay loose so you don't really get hurt when you crash.
-Wear pads if you have them, borrow if you don't. Even if they stink, you will save some skin.
-The rider is more important than the bike. I was killing trails that were populated with riders on pricey boutique bikes just standing on the side of the trail. 

Best summer of my life without a doubt, until next year.


----------



## Destin (Jan 2, 2009)

1.) a 29er tube will work ina 26 inch wheel, and in a pinch, a 26 inch tube will work in a 29 inch wheel.

2.)One handed wheelies arent such a good idea...my buddy cut his forehead wide open trying one in a parade. Luckily the fire truck was right behind us =]

3.)Next year will be my last year racing sport, and im only 17. After next year im doing expert. The only way to get faster is to ride behind someone faster than you, and sport aint cuttin it much longer!!

4.)I only need one gear...unless im endurance racing (races over 3 hours are "endurance" in my book

5.)Get plenty of sleep for at least a week before a race, not just the night before. 

6.)start eating carbs and drinking water at least 3 days before the race

7.)25 races in one year is a blast, and ill be doing it again next year!!


----------



## XC Dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

1) Even after taking 3yrs off racing I still enjoy the rush of being on the start line and the burn of every muscle in your legs pleading for you to stop

2) I hate bike racing

3) I love bike racing

4) Ride for myself, when I want to...i.e listen to the body

5) I've spent all kinds of $$ on cycling over the last 6yrs, but br FAR the best purchase I made this year was the Brian Lopes book...........no joke, I WISH I'd gotten a copy of this book years ago (if you haven't read it, please do...no matter how good you think you are)

6) Getting a bike fit makes all the difference in the world

7) Carry a chain tool

8) Not eating much in the morning then riding in the heat for a few hours can lead to heat exhaustion (scariest few mins of my life)

9) If you rely on your cell phone as an emergency lifeline, DO NOT use it as an MP3 player during the ride (battery was dead when I really needed it)



umarth said:


> 1. A long, hard ride in the worst of summer's heat might cause kidney failure (my friend spent two weeks in intensive care).


...please elaborate on this as I've gone out and done some rides in 100 degree weather this year...always figured you'd be ok as long as you hydrated/ate properly before the ride and carried enough water during


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

Destin said:


> Next year will be my last year racing sport, and im only 17. After next year im doing expert. The only way to get faster is to ride behind someone faster than you, and sport aint cuttin it much longer!!


Destin, I am a firm believer that the single best thing you can do to improve is dive in. You should be training with experts, and if you have top fived a few times or won a sport race, then you should probably go ahead and move up.


----------



## omegachicken (Jul 28, 2006)

1. Singletrack can be fun even if the weather is terrible.
2. Steel hardtails are where it's at, but only because i don't have 3k...
3. Don't push myself too hard for too long, or I will lose my mental awareness and crash.
4. I really dislike clipless.
5. I need shin guards because i ditched clipless...
6. I need a phone that can withstand water... or a way to protect it.
7. When i say "it's all downhill back to the car" when i'm riding with a noobie, there will always be at least 2 climbs of at least 500 vertical feet.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

cacti are everywhere and will make themselves available for your landing pleasure

sometimes it is better to hit the cactus than avoid it 

suspension is not a bad thing

less layers = more comfortable ride

whatever your goals are work will get in the way, so be ready to make new goals

three weeks out of town for work will kill any momentum you gained training

Niner has awesome CS!

its all about the handlebars and wider is better


----------



## tphitterlude92 (Oct 8, 2009)

that my bike is crappy and i want a good FS...
that i like HTs better than i thought
i miss disk brakes
that a 3/8 steel cable with kevlar and plastic can be cut fairly easy and contents stolen


----------



## Trail_rat (Oct 25, 2006)

its not the things you do when riding that matter - its the things you dont do that matter

after a year plagued with major overuse and flexibility issues. 

STRETCH STRETCH and STRETCH some more !


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've been thinking about what I could write as a response to this post. I've been riding for about 16 months now, and what I've come up with:

1. It's not always the big dramatic crashes that hurt you. Sometimes even a bad dismount can have serious consequences.

2. Riding a bike is good therapy after breaking your leg.

3. After recovering from an accident you can't be tentative or go at the trail half ass because it just makes things scarier.

4. I CAN ride fast - just not for long periods of time.

5. If I keep pushing myself I apparently can continue to get more stamina and even more skills. This is a biggie for me, since I have some respiratory issues. I initially thought that I'd only be able to ride for a half hour or so at a time, but now I can go a couple of hours no problem.

6. Riding trails in the snow is fun. Riding trails in the dark is fun. Riding trails in the heat is fun. Riding trails in the mud is fun. Training on the roads - well, it pays off on the trail.

7. A better bike makes a big difference.

8. Old guys need to wear more pads/protection, not because they're necessarily so "extreme" but because it takes longer to recover from those painful spills.

9. Even I can catch some air on occasion. Who'd have ever believed...


Steve Z


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

What 2009 taught me -

1) Lose some weight fat [email protected]#!
2) Spend as much money as you can on a decent set of tires, sod the cheap crap that comes on most entry level and street/hybrid bikes
3) Bikes made for the masses are not made for Clydes!
4) Every vehicle driver on the road is out to kill you, or at the very least does not care about you unless you almost dent their precious POS car when they bounce off you...
5) If you are going to ride a century ride, train for it and use a proper bike!
6) Chamois shorts are your friend and Gold Bond powder is better than sex after a ride!
7) One can NOT have too many bikes!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

1. When your not feelin it, just cruz
2. Bone graphs suck
3. Torodol works amazing
4. Just when it seems like things could not get any worse, the worst happens
5. Never give up, be positive, stay stoked!
6. Love your mother


----------



## Singlespeedpunk (Jan 6, 2004)

What I have learnt this year:

1) My bike and I both ride better rigid, not faster or more rad, just better 
2) DMR V12's with long pins + TNF Hedgehog shoes are a great trail combo esp when walking a lot!
3)Titec J-bars roack (even more than Jones Ti ones IMHO)
4) Minimise the [email protected] you take along with you, ditto the "don't carry a camelbak heavier than your bike"
5) Bothy trips are great fun when there is wine, whisky, port and cheese+biscuits when you get there infront of the fire!

SSP


----------



## ductape98 (Dec 19, 2008)

how many times do u guys ride?! i am by no means a serious trail rider but ill get in 4 rides this week.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I ride almost every time I get out - hate walking, have no car, don't use public transportation. Every time I'm out without a bike, I strongly regret it.

When it's dry, I ride to the forest. When there's mud, I hit urban themes. When it rains heavily or is too cold (it's hard to breathe below -20 C), I stay home as much as I can. But if I absolutely have to get out, I grab a bike anyway (must build a dedicated rain commuter too).


----------



## General Hickey (Jan 6, 2008)

1. Holding on to the handlebars while you endo leads to a dislocated shoulder. Dislocated shoulders really, really hurt. Dislocated shoulders lead to more dislocated shoulders, which leads to surgery.
2. I suck at rebuilding forks.
3. I rule at building wheels.
4. When jumping, keep your wheel straight when you land.
5. When on a jumpy trail, keep the rebound on the shock to a minimum (not me, but watched the guy in front of me do a full front flip off a jump after cranking up the rebound).
6. People will give you beer if you work on their bikes.
7. One finger braking is the shiz. 
8. Good housings are worth their weight in carbon fiber.
9. Biking near the coast all the time severly warps your perception of "hot" weather. It's possible to drink 4 liters of water and not piss once, when riding in truly hot weather.
10. Don't trust shitty maps to guage how hard a ride will be.
11. Beer in the shower.
12. Just like porno gets you in the mood for love, bike videos get you in the mood for riding. However, he former is no substitute for the latter, and you'll never be as good as the people you see in the videos.
13. Endorphins are an excellent anti-depressant.


----------



## Brakebreaker101 (Jan 4, 2009)

Take a breath and just go for it

Farther back on the bike is a lot better than farther forward on descents


----------



## Da Dook (Oct 6, 2007)

johnbryanpeters said:


> Everyone who owns a Heckler has problems with the swing arm pivot disassembling itself.
> .


:nono: 
Not yet anyways. But the torque settings do seem pretty light to me.

I did manage to crack the swing arm pivots around the bolts this year though.


----------



## Da Dook (Oct 6, 2007)

*I'm going to apply several of these to myself.*



Tuff Gong said:


> 1. Mountain biking is simply incredible.
> 3. Fitness and skill will improve with each mile I ride but on some days, I simply suck and seem to be getting worse:???:
> 4. This seems to be very expensive.
> 7. Energy bars, which I never ate before mtb'ing, gives me gas.
> ...


I agree with all of those for myself this year, and thought of a few more.

1. Full suspension is fun.
2. Lift served downhill is fun.
3. Moab is amazing.
4. The middle chainring can be your friend, even going uphill.
5. This is expensive.
6 Those knobs on your fork and shock do things, and can be experimented with to improve your ride. Or ruin it I suppose.
7. Eating during rides is very important for me.
8. Those clif energy gels, whether by the power of suggestion or some actual chemical process, help me.
9. I've improved much faster than I thought I would in 3 years, and have plenty more improving to do but can't wait to try.:thumbsup:


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

TonyB. said:


> 3. NEVER reuse chain pins


Use a quick link & carry a spare.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

ThePinkBarron said:


> 5. Moose can run/chase faster than you can ride.


Must be a great story to go with that one.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Matt09F7 said:


> 2. Sure, some crazy high-end parts are expensive, BUT... MTB'ing is not nearly as expensive as many of the other pursuits folks have, e.g. boats, race cars, even golf!


Compared to race cars, mtn biking is almost free. Foir the cost of a couple of weekends racing, you could buy a new bike.


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

That depends what you are racing aswell. One day of racing can buy you a new bike in some cases.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

1. You never get to ride as much as you want
2. Above was primarily do to getting first Full-time Job (I guess I'm lucky?)
3. When you come across a trail that you haven't taken before.. take it.
4. Thin sidewalls for aggressive AM blow.. heh literally
5. Pushing yourself in 90* weather because your friend is behind you will inevitably make you dry heave
6. Thinking to yourself "hey I might as well try that double before my friend leaves, that way he can help if I destroy myself" is never a good reason to try something you haven't before.
7. Confidence of tires that are rediculously grippy, over the added RR is far worth it.
8. Learning how to pump properly makes things so much smoother.
9. My endurance blows.. see # 5
10. Knowing that every little trick, tip, or move you learn is going to add up to total Super D Domination.... Priceless.


----------



## Yukon-RSX (Feb 6, 2007)

nixgame22 said:


> - I "have" to upgrade my bike, and although the wife allows it, she'll never understand why. Even if I explain why this part does that, she'll roll her eyes and walk away.


Sounds like another typical woman who only cares about what they buy, and can't justify the need to have the same pairs of shoes in about 8 different colours.

Thank fook I'm only 19.


----------



## d-town-3- (Mar 11, 2007)

5. Pushing yourself in 90* weather because your friend is behind you will inevitably make you dry heave

very funny and true


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

And the worst is when said friend passes you with WOOT! as your yacking up large quantities of nothingness.. It was kinda funny though, I hadn't had that happen ever before so I thought I was having some sort of internal organ failure... actually was scared for my life to be truthfully honest haha.


----------



## d-town-3- (Mar 11, 2007)

after a long hill climb early last year i was very out of shape my buddy was riding behind me i looked down out my heart rate monitor it was @ 197, didnt have to look to know my heart was blasting against my rib cage. i thought i was going to have a heart attack he was waiting at the top as i walked sucking massive quantities of air to the top.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

29ers are worth trying. Or in my case, worth buying.


----------

